# Veritas Bevel Up Jointer Plane



## rdwile

Good review Jason, this looks like the ideal plane for that job. Need to try one of those PM-V11 blades for my smoother.


----------



## Arminius

Do you have a bevel-down jointer? I have been wondering how the two compare.


----------



## JohnChung

This plane would complete my collection  Did you get the fence with the plane? If so, is it square when installed with the plane itself?


----------



## jasondain

I did get the fence for the plane and it comes with adjustments to allow you to square it to the sole of the plane. I have used the fence and it works quite well. You need to alter your normal motion of the plane to register the fence on the side of the wood properly or you won't get the desired result.

I don't have a bevel down jointer to compare to. I have had great success with the bevel up planes and have had limited experience with the bevel down variety (some might even claim I'm a bevel up bigot!). I have made a bevel up plane out of wood that works quite well but find the chipbreaker is an additional thingt to fiddle with and like the simplicity of the bevel up design.


----------



## funchuck

I posted a review of this plane, and my main complaint was the uncomfortable tote. Well, I got used to it, and now, it is no longer uncomfortable. I use this plane a lot and I really like this plane now.

I also bought the fence, but I find I no longer use it. The problem with the fence is that it does not keep it's angle because the adjustment screw is very loose. Nowadays, I have my blade slightly cambered, and use the cambered blade to square up the edge. This method is extremely easy to learn and does not require any setup.

One problem I've had with the plane is that when I take the blade out to sharpen it, the side-to-side adjuster also comes out, and if I'm not careful, it will fall on the floor. Once, it fell into my trash can, which was full of shavings! I had to empty the trash back onto the floor in order to find it! I believe this issue has been addressed in some of their newer planes.

There isn't much difference between bevel up and bevel down. A lot of people prefer the look of the bevel down planes. The bevel down plane's depth of cut can be adjusted while taking a cut, making it easier to put back into action after a sharpening. I'm just a hobbyist, and I don't really notice any real difference though.


----------



## donwilwol

nice review.


----------



## live4ever

Thanks for the review! I've been thinking about reuniting this big fella to his two smaller siblings for a bench build. Do you have a LAJ?


----------



## jasondain

No, I don't have the Low Angle Jack. I have the low angle block plane, smoother and jointer all from Veritas. I built this bevel down jack a while back and it works quite well so I'll use it as my Jack and redirect the $$ somewhere else.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/74488


----------

